# A3 coming to America



## nemsin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

Thats right, I have the inside word that the A3 is coming state side. It may be some time before we see it, but atleast its coming


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: A3 coming to America (nemsin1)*

Thanks that's pretty good news. Do you have VAG connections?


----------

